# Rolle für ne Feederrute?!



## zanderzone (28. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs!

Meine Rolle hat gestern den Geistaufgegeben! Rücklaufsperre schrott! Aber Rolle ist auch schon 12 Jahre alt! Darf dann schon mal passieren.
Bin auf jeden Fall auf ner suche nach ner neuen! Hab aber keine Ahnung was für eine..
Rute ist ne Heavy Feeder in 3,60m.
Gewaltwürfe brauch ich eigentlich nicht.. Fische höchstens auf 40-50 m!
Preis so bis 70 €!

Besten Dank!


----------



## kingandre88 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Also es gibt in dem Preisbereich z.B. die Balzer Syndicate Feeder 7600 und  die Browning Force Extreme.....Die Balzer habe ich seit 2 Jahren,bin sehr zufrieden damit...


----------



## kron4401 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Ich glaube ich würde zur Okuma Powerliner PL-865 Baitfeeder greifen.
Bisher nur gutes über die Rolle gehört.


----------



## zanderzone (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Die Rollen sind ja schon mal nicht schlecht! Nur meine Frage ist, ob die Rollen nicht ein bisschen zu schwer für meine 3,6m Feeder sind?!


----------



## e30Birdy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Ich habe die neue Browning Black Magic 650 BF auf beide meine Heavy Feeder aber in dein preis segment kannst dir die Browning Black Magic 640 FD zulegen kost so 45 bei brassenwilli hast halt kein freilauf aber braucht man auch nicht..


----------



## Backfire (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Ich hab 2 Browning force feeder extreme und die halten was sie versprechen für das Geld. Zu schwer werden feederrollen ja nicht. Ich nehm sie nur alle paar Minuten auf.
Ich fische die mit Daiwa und Fox in 4.20 heavy.


----------



## kron4401 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

wie Backfire schon schrieb spielt das Gewicht der Rolle beim Feederangeln doch keine Rolle, da die Rute eh auf den haltern liegt.
Wichtiger wäre mir hier:
- einen großen Spulendurchmesser damit man auf weite kommt
- eine Stabile Achse den beim Feedern entstehen erhebliche Kräfte mit der die Rolle zurecht kommen muss.
- ein gefederter Schnurclip
- und aus bequemlichkeitsgründen ein Freilauf (damit sich die schnur beim befüllen des Körbchens nicht immer um die Rutenspitze vertüdelt)


----------



## zanderzone (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Die Nummer mit Freilauf hört sich gut an! Hab ich noch gar nicht so drüber nachgedacht!! Werde mir die Rollen mal genau anschauen! 
Ich weiss natürlich, dass passive gefischt wird, aber ich mag es halt immer gerne leicht!
Habt ihr sonst noch nen Vorschlag?
Vllt. noch mal eine Freilaufrolle? Bis jetzt ist ja nur die Okuma eine...


----------



## Jens84 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Daiwa Regal Plus Bri AB in 4000

Fische ich auf meiner Shimano Catana BX Multi Heavy Feeder.

Bin sehr zufrieden und kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Grüße Jens


----------



## kron4401 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Die DAM Quick HPN Serie soll ganz brauchbar sein was ich  gelesen hab. Da kann cih dir aber keine garantie für geben.


----------



## Schrupper (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Also ich fische eine Shimano Exage 4000 FC auf einer Shimano Beastmaster 3,90m. Von der Kappa her auch ok für mich, wobei ich die noch am Bodensee ausprobieren muss. Bisher nur Fluss...

Bin damit eigentlich zufrieden, hat um die 50€ gekostet.

Kannst natürlich auch eine Baitrunner von Shimano nehmen, die hat nen Freilauf. Hat eine Kollege von mir, ist auch sehr zufrieden, wobei ich beim Feedern eigentlich lieber eine ohne nehme, was nicht da ist kann auch nicht kaputt gehen.

Gruss

Sepp


----------



## zanderzone (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Shimano Exage.. Auch nicht schlecht und nur ein fuffi!!

Ich schau mir mal ein paar Rollen im Laden an und berichte dann!!

Gruß
zanderzone


----------



## tyirian (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Daiwa Regal Plus Bri AB in 4000
> 
> Fische ich auf meiner Shimano Catana BX Multi Heavy Feeder.
> 
> ...



Ich kann die Rolle auch empfehlen. 
Wobei ich aber auch sagen muss, dass ich Fan von Freilaufrollen bin. Ist einfach bequem.


----------



## Patze (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rolle für ne Feederrute?!*

Meine Feederrolle ist die Blackmaster 8PIF 4500er von Cormonran. Finde, die Rolle ist absolut super.


----------

